
ANSI Z535 Compliant Safety Sign Generator - npalm
https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/
======
mauvehaus
Danger! Not only will this kill you, it will hurt the entire time you are
dying:

[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200818203655.png)

My partner's coworker had this up in his office. They're in health and safety.

------
reaperducer
The best part of this is the Random button.

"It is against federal regulations to invent beyond this point."

Sounds like my old boss: "Think outside the box, but think within my box."

------
remexre
Think there's a race condition here, I get other people's signs... Danger of
using the date and time as a file path, I guess.

~~~
newman8r
makes it easier to browse all the hilarious signs people are making - they
should implement a gallery. I'm having more fun with this than I should be.

~~~
neckardt
Reading through all of those signs makes it clear that most people who come to
HN for civilized discussion also enjoy the opposite end of the spectrum in a
different context.

------
zxcvbn4038
Very nice -
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200818195608.png)

------
baltimore
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200818191055.png)

------
scottlamb
I always need a label to understand how icons are supposed to be used the
first time. e.g., my best understanding of one of them:
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200818165729.png)

~~~
variaga
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200818171611.png)

~~~
1f60c
Dammit.

------
pfp
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200819074446.png)

------
zzo38computer
I get a 404 error when "Generate" is selected (although "Random" mostly works,
but sometimes the picture is truncated).

Is there any source code available for such a program to use locally?

------
Jemm
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200819080647.png)

------
contingencies
[https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/2020...](https://observatory.db.erau.edu/generators/signs/output/20200819043646.png)

------
schwank
Great tool for both safety and entertainment. I foresee printing many stickers
for my garage/shop and general hijinks.

------
pugworthy
This thing is a total meme generator...

------
swayvil
!Caution

This is the best!

